# What do you do with your spare warhounds?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

One for the WoC players. What do you do with your spare chaos warhounds?

I'm curious. Everybody seems to be saying they are not worth fielding, yet you get 10 per battalion so I am assuming most WoC players have more warhounds than they need/want?

Two reasons for asking really; a local player is on about starting WoC in the New Year and is thinking of doubling up the battalion so he has been asking what does he do with the 20 warhounds (if anything?). Also, I have a cunning plan* for some conversions based on the warhounds, so I'm trying to work out if I'm best buying them new or pestering WoC players! 

_* So cunning you could strap a tail to it and call it a weasel!_


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

1/2 of mine l did like normal, the other 1/2 l used of spare bits (nothing like spare bits for base etc.)


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Some people use them as rank fillers.

since they cost MORE than marauders (sans marks) it's hard to fit them in.

You can use them to pull warshrines, fill ranks, act as proxied horsies etc etc.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

the people at my shop use them all, I think they are very cool looking. but they would be a treat to put on a heroes base standing like next to the hero as a pet or something.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

blackspine said:


> You can use them to pull warshrines, fill ranks, act as proxied horsies etc etc.


lets just say mine are the "warshine" (spare parts used for the mass on the cart)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I never leave home without two units of 5 warhounds if I can help it. It's not that they actually accomplish anything on the board-- they really don't. But they're the first two units I deploy, and that theoretically means my opponent has committed two units they actually care about before I have to start deploying Warriors. It's worth the 60 points to have my Warrior units in a more advantageous position from the get go, I think, and if the warhounds are ignored, they can actually make pests of themselves by intercepting fast cavalry and slowing them down for a turn, or getting stuck in against war machines.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmm, interesting to see everyone so far finds a use for them. I had wondered why there seem to be so few for sale/swaps. The conversions sound like good uses, but having a few cheap, throw away units is also a strong argument for keeping them.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd just use them as points fillers

They can be handy every now and again though as they are fast enough and cheap enough to take advantage of various openings, such as chasing fleeing units off the board or wizard/war machine hunting. They are completely useless as flankers though, as they die so easily, so all you're doing is bringing more enemy models into play and giving them a soft target.

You could also use them as diverters, when an uber-killer unit is about to hit you, bring in the warhounds at such an angle that if the unit wants to charge it has to go for the doggies, and if they hold after killing them they get flanked but if they overrun they will be completely out of position.

Personally I'd kill for something like warhounds in my Tomb Kings army, as they'd be so handy (the only unit that can fill this role is light cavalry, and they're hardly cheap!)


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Oddly, I very much enjoy painting them. It's therapeutic and I can do it while 1/2 paying attention to a bad movie or listening to some old music.
I have about 30+ that need to be painted, and will put some up on trade/swap/buy/barter-for-black-powder-rifles once I get them done.

I do have a grand scheme of an all fast Beastman army. Nothing below M 6. a horde-herd of warhounds is a good tarpit for this army.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I've actually considered resurrecting my 30 dog unit. It's only 180 points and actually scares some opponents thru its sheer size. And if run at 5x6 it pretty much insures that my opponent isn't steadfast when also hit by my warriors. Besides, it's silly. (You should see the look in my opponent's face when I pull out their movement tray.)


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Flindo said:


> the people at my shop use them all, I think they are very cool looking. but they would be a treat to put on a heroes base standing like next to the hero as a pet or something.


Gonna do that for my lord! +rep for the idea!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> Gonna do that for my lord! +rep for the idea!


thanks! you would have to use a 50mm base to fit both of them on, but if you do it right it will look awesome!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I build 'em with the wrong head halves and call 'em Tzeenchian XD

They can be real good for taking out (or at least slowing down) big nasty guys if you give them poison attacks (which I do)

They're a nice little adition to the army, but I won't buy any more of them.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I use them as warp beasts of dark eldars

and intend to use them as khorne hounds in Demon armies.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

also i use two of them for my warshine model


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I used some of them for a screen for my WoC

But for 40k, Im converting my Bros chaos lord to have them on a chain, leaping at the enemy, hopefully it will look as awesome as it does in my head.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

after facing fanatics of O&G, I'm keeping some around.


----------

